# Culinary Training



## Style (Mar 8, 2009)

After discovering that I've twelve weeks off for summer this year prior to starting university, I've thinking about putting some of this time to productive use. One idea I had was taking some cooking classes that will teach me to cook up to a pretty impressive level, beyond just putting together things from cook books.

I'd looked at Le Cordon Bleu's 4 week essentials course although it is full for this summer, so is simply to provide an idea of the things I'm looking for. This course references how people who take the course often go on to find work in summer holiday's working with food, which sounded appealing.

Does anyone have any experiences with this course or similar or could anyone recommend any suitable courses in the UK?


----------

